# GermanShep's Spring Soil Test



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

I have received my Spring soil test results back from Waypoint Analytical and I am pleased with how things have progressed since my soil test done last Summer. I believe that I have things going in the right direction and I would welcome inputs from others on this site as to what I should be doing to further improve my soil.
Thank you to all the members of this forum as I continue to learn more each day on the website!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like you need potassium and a bit of phosphorus, as well as nitrogen when you fertilize. Any particular questions?


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

I was leaning towards applying KMAG for my source to increase both my Mg and K and I do have some MAP 11-52-0 on hand to bring up my phosphorus level a bit higher yet. I would like to apply these now in June and I hope to bring up the potassium level more to help with the upcoming Summer stress on the lawn. What rates would you recommend? I will also plan on making Fall apps after the Summer heat and stress are over to continue work on my soil. Would you be concerned with the low zinc or other micros? I usually use Milorganite in July and Aug at bag rate and recently began looking at the YM Flagship and Freedom blends for the higher Nitrogen rates in the cooler months when I want to push growth harder. I plan on pushing the N hard this Fall to thicken my lawn and I have not ruled out an early fall overseeding.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You don't need more Mg. What test did you request? The potassium is in aa, but the phosphorus is in M3.

Do not believe the YouTubers talking about adding potassium right before summer. You are not deficient. Do increase the levels when possible.

Check the soil remediation guide for rates of products.


----------



## GermanShep (Aug 15, 2021)

I requested the AA testing method and I did speak with the Waypoint Lab before they tested my soil, they told me that they would use the AA method however certain things could only be checked using the Mehlich 3 method which I did not understand or question so I said go ahead, I trust you will do a good job per our discussion. I noticed the same thing when my report came back which I thought was strange as to why some things were in AA and some in M3.
When reviewing my results per their test report, I was looking at any area that was not in the optimum range so that is why I felt it wold be necessary to add more Mg to my soil in addition to K.
I will review the soil remediation guide once again.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you're concerned about zinc, do a tissue test. That will give a better answer on whether it's needed. Here is an article on zinc in turfgrass:
https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/tgtre/article/2001jul7.pdf

As for potassium, see what's available locally. You shouldn't apply while the grass is under drought stress. But if you water it in and keep the grass hydrated, you can apply it now. Either SOP or KMag are fine. Keep the rate at 1 lb or less of K per 1000 sq ft.


----------

